# HB waterman Vs HB 17.8



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's almost the same boat, except the 17.8 will cost more. Maybe a bit lighter because it's more expensive. The differences aren't much on the boats. The lay out is different on the decks and compartments and such. I don't know much more, other than both pole and run great. A few of my buddies have Waterman's and another has a 17.8. They're both awesome boats.


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll shoot you a pm with my email address if you want me to forward info I received when researching the same topic. I'd suggest running a search on the tribenwater forum, as well. There's several posts on the topic answered by owners.


----------



## horseshoe_scott (Mar 30, 2011)

The Waterman is marketed more for the minimalist approach and the Professional more to the guide market. Both boats are absolutely awesome for many different types of anglers, though. If you want a side console open floor plan than Waterman saves you a few bucks, but if it was me and I wanted a center console layout than I would spend a little bit more money and get the Professional instead of Waterman with center console option. Either way HB is top notch boat. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I'll try to help a little more. 

Quick version: 

Originally yes the difference was the 17.8 was slightly smaller, fancier and marketed to guides...18 was more no frills. As time passes there is less difference except in pricing. Consensus seems to be the 17.8 is a better ride. It's an HB...it's gonna pole great. 

If you want the long version let me know and I will post it up.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Waterman is same hull as pre 2004 professional. Flat bottom and plenty of rocker. New professional carries some dead rise back but w less rocker so keeps bow down. I think that is also how this hull can be run w a 90. 

I have no idea which is better.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Pre 2004, the hulls are the same, but the 17.8 may have some carbon reinforcement in certain areas. Both are skinned with Kevlar..

The Waterman 18' has a simpler top cap and the cap is approx. 3" wider overall and may hang over the bow or stern a bit more..

My good friend has a 2002 17.8 and I have a 2002 Waterman 18' and I believe the hulls are identical..  His is a center console and the rear deck setup is completely different (The 17.8 has more compartments).

Both are nice skiffs IMHO, but there are days when I miss my little Gordon 16' Waterman.. It was such a simple, efficient, fishy skiff with the tiller 25hp and no add on bs.

*brew,  I'd like to hear the unabridged version when you have time to post it up..*


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

> any info will be appreciate like ride in chop ,stability,finish,poling,  ecc..


are you asking about new ones or old ones? 17.8 went through large hull change in 2003.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> any info will be appreciate like ride in chop ,stability,finish,poling,  ecc..


Headed to the dark side huh ? ;D


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

Can't go wrong either way with HB.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

I am currently looking at both boats also. The Waterman has the option for a center console now. I think the 18 has a smaller cockpit with a larger front deck. The 17.8 is a bit wider at the water line making it slightly more stable they say but, I have fished a 18 with three big guys and it was plenty stable. Waterman will cost less.  If you contact them they just finished a new demo 18 with cc as of the 15th of July. I plan on getting up there to take it for a spin in the next couple weeks myself.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> > any info will be appreciate like ride in chop ,stability,finish,poling,  ecc..
> 
> 
> Headed to the dark side huh ?  ;D


BT Strike
17.8 pro
18 waterman 
Here are my 3 boat in my list . 
Thanks to every one helping with info.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> > > any info will be appreciate like ride in chop ,stability,finish,poling,  ecc..
> >
> >
> > Headed to the dark side huh ?  ;D
> ...


My buddy, who fished with Will Benson last weekend, said the Strike is dryer in chop than the other 2. More at 11..


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

http://vimeo.com/63690027


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> http://vimeo.com/63690027


That my friend is pretty impressive!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > http://vimeo.com/63690027
> 
> 
> That my friend is pretty impressive!


The dry ride in the cross chop is quite impressive. I need a new boat like a need a hole in the head [smiley=frustrate2.gif] lol


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Was at Hells bay all day today, tested multiple models. The 17.8 is a dry boat for what it is a true technical poling skiff with a sub 6" draft, there are differences between it and the waterman other then price if your looking at new ones. Give Matt Norman @ Hells Bay a call he will help you with all your questions tell him Miguel told you to call. 

Btw doesn't need to be said but, its always said that Hells Bay has quality 2nd to none. After touring the factory and seeing some of the materials, and techniques they use I will stand behind that statement fully, and I do this stuff for a living.  

Not taking anything from BT, as I will also be looking at them as well, and just because someone is 2nd to none doesn't mean there not tied for 1st.


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

You cannot compare a BT to a HB. Re-sell and going in pricing are different. Fit and finish are different. 

If I was looking to make an investment no skiff holds its value like a HB, none.

Furthermore if anyone has spent anytime in both skiffs, waterman vs pro, they are very different skiffs. Fit and finish are damn close but the ride and fishability are very different.

-17.8 does not get on the rail in a turn and slides a bit
-waterman sprayrail carries to the rear of the skiff and slaps badly in deeper water or with a heavy load.
-17.8 carries weight better

I think your decision should be based on where you fish, any tarpon or permit fishing you want a 17.8, you want a troller get 17.8

I would be careful of those they say they are the same they simply have not logged enough hours in both hulls.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

u better check boat trader. i wouldn't consider something depreciating 10-15k in the first year alone holding it's value.

But yes HB is a notch above on quality and craftsmanship and it comes at a very high price.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> You cannot compare a BT to a HB. Re-sell and going in pricing are different. Fit and finish are different.
> 
> If I was looking to make an investment no skiff holds its value like a HB, none.
> 
> ...



Not knocking the quality of an HB, but the reason they hold their value is because the price of a new one keeps going up every year. They are scheduled for yet ANOTHER price increase coming up.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > You cannot compare a BT to a HB. Re-sell and going in pricing are different. Fit and finish are different.
> >
> > If I was looking to make an investment no skiff holds its value like a HB, none.
> >
> ...


Well sir that's basic economics if people are willing to pay higher prices manufactures will keep raising them, doesn't matter what company or product.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

> You cannot compare a BT to a HB. Re-sell and going in pricing are different. Fit and finish are different.


Actually you can, and should, compare the fit and finish of a Beavertail to a Hell's Bay. The same thing goes for their performance, too. Yes, Beavertail's prices are a bit lower but the quality of their build and materials used are not, especially if you're considering one of the new Elite hulls. 

I've spent a lot of time on both companies hulls and this new generation of Beavertails take a backseat to no one. Hell's Bay deserves a ton of credit for bringing offshore yacht quality to the skiff market but they don't have a monopoly on that anymore. In fact, the majority of folks who are buying new Beavertail Strikes and BT3s right now are, like myself, former Maverick and Hell's Bay owners. 

No matter what, you can't go wrong with either skiff.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > > You cannot compare a BT to a HB. Re-sell and going in pricing are different. Fit and finish are different.
> > >
> > > If I was looking to make an investment no skiff holds its value like a HB, none.
> > >
> ...



Understood, however I would have a very hard time paying 20-25k for a 15 year old boat. 15 years of use, 15 years of salt. That's basic common sense.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

HB are nice boats for sure -but - do you really think all those $5 tee shirts at boat shows, large booths, sponsorship of fishing shows, etc, is for free. They run a good heavily promoted business - it drives sales, but there is a cost. No doubt a company with lower overhead could produce the same quaity boat for less - simple economics.


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

skiff prices are insane today.......hard to stomach anymore increases. 

Buy used buy right, be anal on maintenance, your skiff will hold it's value.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Well guys thanks for all your info and time. After spending time and fishing a 2014  PROFESSIONAL  and a 2014 waterman  i can tell that the two are very different boat. After test riding and fishing  different boats i have no  doubt in my mind that my final boat for the rest of my life is going to be the HB professional


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> i have  no  doubt in my mind that my final boat for the rest of my life is going to be the HB professional


Great choice!  Post some build pics when it happens........

I've said the same thing as you regarding "Final Boat" on each of my last 3 boats!  ;D


----------

